
Social sensitivity trumps IQ in group intelligence - georgecmu
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn19530-social-sensitivity-trumps-iq-in-group-intelligence.html
======
Scott_MacGregor
These people can keep their socially sensitive group. I will pick high IQ any
day of the week. Competing head on head, I'll bet my high IQ group would beat
them hands down every time. I respect IQ, and have found people who are
smarter make much better decisions overall. I know I do.

~~~
georgecmu
How old are you?

~~~
Scott_MacGregor
I am an adult. I am old enough to know what I am doing. Why do you ask?

